# Books similar to Inception?



## dahoover (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello everyone! I am a new Kindle owner as of this week and am loving it so far. Makes everything so much easier and now I don't have to worry about my books taking up so much room.

Anyways, I saw Inception this past weekend and absolutely loved it and was wondering if anybody else who had seen it could recommend some books that were similar in subject matter (invading people's dreams) or reminded them of Inception.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I like your question!  I had already Googled to see if this movie was based on a book and found that it is not, it was written as a screenplay.  Too bad.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

dahoover said:


> Hello everyone! I am a new Kindle owner as of this week and am loving it so far. Makes everything so much easier and now I don't have to worry about my books taking up so much room.
> 
> Anyways, I saw Inception this past weekend and absolutely loved it and was wondering if anybody else who had seen it could recommend some books that were similar in subject matter (invading people's dreams) or reminded them of Inception.


I'd suggest anything by Philip K Dick for a starter


----------



## dahoover (Jul 24, 2010)

williemeikle said:


> I'd suggest anything by Philip K Dick for a starter


Thanks for the suggestion, I have been looking at Ubik for awhile now. Will probably end up getting it now!


----------



## dahoover (Jul 24, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I like your question! I had already Googled to see if this movie was based on a book and found that it is not, it was written as a screenplay. Too bad.


I can't get enough of the movie so I was hoping there was a book similar but I have done some searching and I haven't found one. Guess that speaks to Christopher Nolan's originality and talent.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

dahoover said:


> I can't get enough of the movie so I was hoping there was a book similar but I have done some searching and I haven't found one. Guess that speaks to Christopher Nolan's originality and talent.


There's a Graham Masterton series "Night Warriors" which involves a team going into people's dreams to hunt the powers of darkness

Night Warriors
Death Dream
Night Plague
Night Wars
The Ninth Nightmare

I always thought they'd make a really cool movie.


----------



## dahoover (Jul 24, 2010)

williemeikle said:


> There's a Graham Masterton series "Night Warriors" which involves a team going into people's dreams to hunt the powers of darkness
> 
> Night Warriors
> Death Dream
> ...


Thanks, I will look into them!


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

This was going to be my suggestion as well. I'm not surprised someone else beat me to it. Dick was a master at posing the question 'What is reality?' Ubik is a masterpiece of mid-twentieth century scifi.



williemeikle said:


> I'd suggest anything by Philip K Dick for a starter


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Welcome to the KB


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, Phillip K. Dick is what you're looking for! 

Also, Ursula K. Leguin's The Lathe of Heaven would be perfect -- it's about a man whose dreams can alter the nature of reality -- but it's not on Kindle.


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

The Lathe of Heaven is excellent. I saw a poor movie adaptation a few years ago. Get the book. Another hole in kindle availability, waiting to be filled.



Thalia the Muse said:


> Yes, Phillip K. Dick is what you're looking for!
> 
> Also, Ursula K. Leguin's The Lathe of Heaven would be perfect -- it's about a man whose dreams can alter the nature of reality -- but it's not on Kindle.


----------



## lyrical (Jan 25, 2010)

Isnt the Movie "nightmare on elm street " along a similar line??


----------

